

Martin Fowler: Only developers can defeat mass surveillance - cpeterso
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/10/developers_its_your_job_to_defeat_mass_surveillance_say_software_gurus

======
SEJeff
Do people seriously think that an adversary with a virtually limitless budget
like the NSA can be "defeated"? You can make their life a lot harder. You can
slow them down with good passwords and excellent crypto, assuming your
hardware or software crypto isn't backdoored, but unless you have infinite
sums of cash to spend on defense, you can't beat them if you in specific are
targeted.

Using tor and lots more crypto is solid advice, but don't pretend you can
"beat them".

